# Mangrove jacks munich lager



## Dazza101 (28/2/16)

Hi guys, new to brewing, only done one lot so far.

Essentially my question is, I am about to do a mangrove jacks munich lager (I know it uses ale yeast) and I was going to add 1.5 kg of breiss LME to it. My question is will I still need to add dextrose to it or does the lme negate the need for it? In my recent bottled batch I added 1kg of dextrose but no enhancer.

I am assuming that I will still need some amount of dextrose, but just after some advice on how much I need considering I'll be using the enhancer. I haven't bought the jacks mix yet so I don't have their instructions.

Secondly do you guys activate your yeast for a day before adding or just sprinkle it on top.

Thanks in advance all, your help is really appreciated.

Regards

Darryn


----------



## Rocker1986 (28/2/16)

Hi Dazza,

No need for any dextrose if you are adding 1.5 kg LME to it. However, you can add 200-300g if you wanted to. Back when I was doing kit beers I found them much better with either all malt or mainly malt with a little dex, than putting in a whole kg of dex and no malt.

Some make yeast starters and either pitch them while active, or let them ferment out then crash chill them in the fridge for a day or two to be able to decant off most of the spent 'beer' and pitch just yeast. I do the latter. Other options are simply to rehydrate it in cooled boiled water as per the instructions on the yeast packet or the manufacturers' website. Or you can just sprinkle it dry if you want to.

Ferment it at 18C if possible, regardless of what the kit says to do - it'll come out a lot cleaner.


----------



## Dazza101 (28/2/16)

Hi Rocker,

Thanks for the advice mate it really is appreciated.

I might go the LME and a bit of dextrose. By adding the dextrose will that increase the ABV?

Thanks again, I'll definitely do the 18 degree ferment.

Regards

Darryn


----------



## Rocker1986 (28/2/16)

Yeah, adding dex will increase the ABV, in that amount I'd expect it would add about 0.5%. It will also have the effect of slightly drying the beer out, but not over the top.


----------



## Dazza101 (28/2/16)

Sounds good mate.

Thanks again

Dazza


----------



## Dazza101 (5/4/16)

Just an update on my post, my brew is at 4.5 days fermenting. Took off like a rocket and was bubbling through the airlock like crazy.. That last about 2.5 days and has now stopped. I know this isn't an issue as that doesn't mean it's stopped fermenting.

I have opened up the fermenter and it looks fine, small pockets of bubbles still forming in surface, no foam or skin on top at all. Tested the gravity and it came in at 1.020... Can says it should be at about 1.008. But I did add 1.5kg of briess Munich malt to the mix.

I suppose my question is; I only used the packet yeast that came with the can, would that be enough considering i added 1.5kg of the lme? I suppose secondly do I give the mix a stir or do I just wait two more days and measure where it's at again (can does say 5-7 days) and see where it eventually levels out and then consider stirring or adding a touch more yeast? I know it's likely I won't get it to 1.008 but I'd like to get it to about 1.012 or so...

Regards

Dazza


----------



## Dazza101 (5/4/16)

Btw SG was 1.044


----------



## Rocker1986 (5/4/16)

Just bump it up to about 21C, that should see it ferment out. It's only 4 and a half days, not really time to be panicking about it not being finished yet. I wouldn't take another reading til about day 8 and 10, and see where it's at.

My usual schedule for ale yeasts is ferment temp for the first 4-5 days then raised 3C until a few days post fermentation, then cold crashed at 0C for a week or so. Works pretty well. B)


----------



## Bribie G (5/4/16)

Resist the temptation to open the lid, especially now there's no protective layer of krausen.


----------



## Dazza101 (5/4/16)

Thanks mate. I'll pop it up a bit and keep it at that till the 8 day mark and see where it's at.

Thanks again for the advice! Would it be worth giving it a stir? Looks like a lot of the yeast and residue is around the edge of the fermenter about 10mm above the water line.


----------



## Rocker1986 (5/4/16)

No need to stir, and you definitely don't want that crud stuck to the fermenter back in the beer. Taste some when you bottle the batch if you like, you'll find it extremely bitter and horrible.


----------

